

Lsys – Fast and interactive L-system generator written in CoffeeScript - Rexxar
http://benvan.co.uk/lsys/

======
mturmon
If people are not familiar with L-systems, wiki is a good place to start:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system)

Besides their inherent interest in modeling biological systems, people here
might be interested in them as an example of a stochastic grammar, i.e., a
system of rewriting rules where multiple branches can be taken with various
probabilities. L-systems are not necessarily probabilistic, but in
applications, probabilistic ones are often used.

------
b6
This is great--I love stuff like this. There's also CFDG[1].

I noticed a drawing problem in Firefox and submitted an issue[2].

1: [http://www.contextfreeart.org/](http://www.contextfreeart.org/) 2:
[https://github.com/benvan/lsys/issues/2](https://github.com/benvan/lsys/issues/2)

------
the_french
A lot of the examples are much more impressive when being rotated with the
mouse, they produce some pretty crazy patterns. Take a look at the Dragon
Spirograph and Dance for me.

